
How Facebook’s Oracular Algorithm Determines the Fates of Startups - tzury
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/02/magazine/how-facebooks-oracular-algorithm-determines-the-fates-of-start-ups.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fmagazine&action=click&contentCollection=magazine&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=sectionfront
======
indescions_2017
Good long read. With a real world example of a startup called Hubble Contacts
pursuing their distribution strategy through Facebook ad microtargeting and
Instagram promotions.

Nice blueprint for managing a small team with limited resources. Producing
inbound content. Raising venture funds. Sourcing and packaging product.
Discovering secondary network leads. Dealing with customer service. And on and
on ;)

